# Under gravel filter for shrimp tank



## deleted_user_12 (Aug 21, 2011)

go with sponge filter way better for shrimpenstein


----------



## HypnoticAquatic (Feb 17, 2010)

it can work just fine its all a matter of preference each one has there ups an downs. i still use them even on my planted tank with shrimps. you will have roots over time migrate into them , no dirt or fine sand that can fall through the holes but thats about it. on the up side you dont have to worry about your shrimp going to your intake as they would really have to work at it. so its really about how you want to set it up and what matterials you are going to use if you dont use sand or dirt really shouldnt have any issue from my experiance.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

UGF all the way. Best for shrimp tanks. No prefilter sponge needed, entire substrate becomes bio filter and it clears cloudy Aquasoil like nobody's business. You can add a sponge filter in addition to your UGF. LOTS of shrimp breeders use this set up. Go check shrimmpnow.com for some breeder set ups.

You'll breed mad shrimps this way if you can dial in your water.

And if you really don't like your UGF after you set it up...you can always still use a sponge filter later...


----------



## Danno79 (Mar 14, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> UGF all the way. Best for shrimp tanks. No prefilter sponge needed, entire substrate becomes bio filter and it clears cloudy Aquasoil like nobody's business. You can add a sponge filter in addition to your UGF. LOTS of shrimp breeders use this set up. Go check shrimmpnow.com for some breeder set ups.
> 
> You'll breed mad shrimps this way if you can dial in your water.
> 
> And if you really don't like your UGF after you set it up...you can always still use a sponge filter later...





Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danno79 (Mar 14, 2011)

Well I buggered that "quote". Any way. I was thinking that if I used the under gravel filter that ti would use the substrate as bio filter. Sweet. Plus this means that I can set the tank up right away. Also after the tank is cycled and has been running for a while do I really need to replace the carbon cartridges? Won't they just become one more spot to collect beneficial bacteria?? 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## HypnoticAquatic (Feb 17, 2010)

i wouldnt even use carbon its really pointless unless your removing meds or something. im about ready to see if i can rehook up my canister to my ugf an it would be perfect imo.


----------



## Danno79 (Mar 14, 2011)

HypnoticAquatic said:


> i wouldnt even use carbon its really pointless unless your removing meds or something. im about ready to see if i can rehook up my canister to my ugf an it would be perfect imo.



So instead of using an air pump I could just use a power head? Or I was kinda thinking about using an otter box to make a DIY external filter. ???

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## HypnoticAquatic (Feb 17, 2010)

Danno79 said:


> So instead of using an air pump I could just use a power head? Or I was kinda thinking about using an otter box to make a DIY external filter. ???
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


 yea you can use what ever pleases you, one thing if you do get a power head make sure u seal the little hole on top if your not using the air tubing to make micro bubbles as it does create a vacuum and can pull fish/shrimp and harm them or kill them*its not likely but i have experienced it lost my fav syno. petracola* your just making a canister filter so theres no diff from one premade vs homemade they all work..


----------



## Robse (Apr 26, 2011)

+1 on shrimpnmoss.


----------



## frontosa88 (Apr 26, 2008)

+ 1 for ugf connected to powerhead or even better a canister filter.........


----------



## Danno79 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks to every one for your input and ideas. Really excited to get this project going. 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## astrosag (Sep 3, 2010)

Off topic, but Danno are you Hindu or just a big fan of Ganesh?


----------



## Danno79 (Mar 14, 2011)

astrosag said:


> Off topic, but Danno are you Hindu or just a big fan of Ganesh?



I consider myself a "polythiest" (I don't wanna be tied down to just one God). I have mad love for Lord Ganesh and he is the" over comer of obstacles" and should be invoked before beginning a new endeavour. That's my understanding any way. So since I am new to this hobby I decided that Ganesh would be an good avatar for me. 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## livingword26 (Oct 28, 2010)

Reverse flow power head. Keeps the gunk from building up under the plate, because it only pushes filtered water down through the lift tube.

http://www.aquariumguys.com/penguin660r.html


----------



## Danno79 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey sweet thanks. Never heard of that before. 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------

